# Who's your favorite pro?



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Who's your favorite bodybuilder of all-time?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 10, 2013)

Levrone!!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 11, 2013)

My favorite professional bodybuilder would have to be Dorian Yates I mean who really can say
anything bad about this guy all he did was win the Olympia six times and still in great shape to
this day! that guy is a beast to say the least and deserves much respect in the fitness world


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 11, 2013)

He had mass but clearly looked like shit in 05 and other showings. His philosophy is unparalleled when it comes to the basic compound movements.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 11, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> My favorite professional bodybuilder would have to be Dorian Yates I mean who really can say
> anything bad about this guy all he did was win the Olympia six times and still in great shape to
> this day! that guy is a beast to say the least and deserves much respect in the fitness world



The black sock photos are some of the best bodybuilding photos of all time.


----------



## chucky1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Keven Levrone!


----------



## WizarD.of.Oz (Feb 11, 2013)

ahhhhh... 

..tie between Yates & Arnold...then Flex Wheeler


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 12, 2013)

I would have to agree with Dorian Yates I think he is a great pro and the reason why is because 
this guy always comes into comps in his best form and shape. I mean really you have to give it
to him for being a six time Olympia champ that's a pretty great accomplishment. Dorian is the best


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 20, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> *My favorite professional bodybuilder would have to be Dorian Yates* I mean who really can say
> anything bad about this guy all he did was win the Olympia six times and still in great shape to
> this day! that guy is a beast to say the least and deserves much respect in the fitness world





MuscleGauge1 said:


> *I would have to agree with Dorian Yates* I think he is a great pro and the reason why is because
> this guy always comes into comps in his best form and shape. I mean really you have to give it
> to him for being a six time Olympia champ that's a pretty great accomplishment. Dorian is the best



My hatred for you continues to grow.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha there are haters everywhere bro. LOL All I'm saying is that Dorian is a beast! You would
have to agree with that correct? I mean when it comes to bodybuilding he is a living legend
for sure. Next will be Jay Cutler he is really a great pro too then Flex Wheeler to finish out the top 3


----------



## PitbullRescue (Mar 5, 2013)

Kevin Levrone 

Right now,  Antoine Vaillant is a BEAST


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hard to pick one, Arnold and Labrada.


----------



## swollen (Mar 8, 2013)

PitbullRescue said:


> Kevin Levrone
> 
> Right now,  Antoine Vaillant is a BEAST



Vaillant is badass!
& I like Fouad Abiad too


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 8, 2013)

Ben Pakulski
Dorian yyates and I'm gaining respect for Mike O'Hearn. He's pretty hardcore when it comes to training. I also like Rich Piana he's not a pro and won't ever be but his physique is awesome!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2013)

just one!?....priest....levrone...Arnold....victor....dorian


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 8, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Hard to pick one, Arnold and Labrada, Zane


...


----------



## SlowBurn (Mar 12, 2013)

Past - Levrone.  Shawn Ray if he was six inches taller and 20lbs heavier.  Of course Ronnie at the ASC in 99.

Today - None really stand out enough to be inspirational.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 12, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Ben Pakulski
> Dorian yyates and I'm gaining respect for Mike O'Hearn. He's pretty hardcore when it comes to training. I also like Rich Piana he's not a pro and won't ever be but his physique is awesome!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 12, 2013)

my favorite is Shawn Ray






bakc when bodybuilders actually looked good


----------



## jshel12 (Mar 12, 2013)

Flex, Levrone, Ronnie.


----------



## Drew83 (Mar 16, 2013)

Flex Lewis,  Antoine Vaillant, Fouad Abiad, and Mark Antonek.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 19, 2013)

There are so many great pros out there but there is only one that rocks the stage every time he is on
it and that would have to be Kai Greene. He is a real performer and a show stopper to say the least
that guy is a threat to win every time he steps on the stage for sure and he will be a threat this year too


----------



## rwm088 (Mar 26, 2013)

If we are talking favorite as in who's physique I would most want mine to look like, it would be Mike O'Hearn. He has that classic physique without the ugly bloated GH abuse look to him. I just love the way he trains in general. He has that powerlifting background so he is stronger then 95 percent or more of IFBB pros on the main three powerlifting movements (he has like a 2,200 lb total on the squat, deadlift and bench). And he has never had a major injury that I am aware of. Always trains smart and hard. Only thing that bugs me is that he always claims he is natural but I guess he has no choice or he will end up like his friend Christian Boeving and get fired from his supplement company contract if he admitted he used gear.


----------

